# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Описания вредоносных программ  >  Hoax.Win32.WebMoner.bd

## Santer.Net

Здравствуйте.
Подскажите,пожалуйста,где можно найти исходник Hoax.Win32.WebMoner.bd данного вируса и его полное описание.Цель-ИНДЗ в универе.
Зарание спасибо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Здравствуйте. Портал virusinfo.info не занимается распространением исходников вредоносных программ и здесь никогда не подскажут где это можно достать.

Описание этого зверя можно найти задав запрос в google, по первой же ссылке - securelist.com

----------

